

Howard Lindzon: Startups Are Safer Than Stocks - rada
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2010/07/howard-lindzon-startups-are-safer-than-stocks/

======
wdewind
That's completely NOT what he said.

What he said is he is moving out of stocks and into certain startups. He made
absolutely no generalizations about startups, and in general they are NOT
"safer" than stocks (whatever that even means). Obviously certain startups are
far safer than stocks, and vice versa. It's not even a point that makes sense
to argue.

The point Lindzon was making was primarily about his feelings that the stock
market is rigged based on the performance of the big banks.

~~~
rada
At the beginning of the interview, yes, he talked about the stock market being
rigged. However that was a lead up to a bigger conversation where he made a
point that he prefers to invest in startups because it's less risky (see marks
2:35 mark and 3:20). Whether you agree with him or not, he said directly that
startups are safer than stocks.

------
rada
Lindzon's background:

<http://www.techstars.org/mentors/hlindzon/>

